# The big decision?!?



## widowmaker2013

Okay everyone, I think I have narrowed down the search for a 4wd,loader equipped,cab utility tractor. The choices are the mahindra 85p, New holland T4.75 or the Branson 7845. All dealers are reasonably close and reputable. Any opinions,ideas or warnings? Oh, and no I didn't forget deere, they are just too expensive in this segment.


----------



## HarveyW

New Holland has a much better name than Mahindra or Branson, and should retain more value as the years go by. But today's tractors are all made overseas, mostly in Asia (North Korea, China, India).


----------



## Thomas

Also agree of NH,parts etc. maybe quicker if your in pinch someday.


----------



## monkeyboy

I own a Branson 3520h. It's a bit smaller of a tractor than what your looking at. I love it. I also like the monthly payment each month I pay it it's a bit lower than what a new holland or Deere would have been. Purchased new in 2013. 140 hours on it. I looked a mahindra too (along with all the other brand names.) I ended purchasing the Branson from a dealer 2 hours from my home. Mahindra was an option but didn't like the brake pedals that were on the same side as the gas pedal in the product line that was comparable to the Branson. I think I bought more tractor with my money than from other brand names.


----------



## overthechill

Hi Widowmaker. I own a Mahindra which I bought new about 6 years ago. I had real problems with it at first and fortunately it was under warranty. Once all the things were ironed out it's been real solid. Mahindra has improved a lot of the nonsense they had on some of their older tractors - like the weird little fuel/water separator - and a better fuel filtering system. Since my initial misery it hasn't missed a beat for me. Hope you find/found what you want.


----------



## widowmaker2013

Thanks,what model tractor do you have? What were the problems you had to deal with?


----------



## overthechill

Hi Widowmaker - I had several problems right off the lot. The instrument panel had to be replaced with faulty fuel gauge/lights/tach, the muffler fell off and I ran over the tail piece with the cutter and ruined it. One of the two fuel filter canisters had a stripped out bleed screw and had to be replaced. Water separator replaced, but the big thing was that the fuel injection had to (eventually) be replaced. For two years the tractor would run ok for about 15 minutes and then choke out and run poorly and smoke. I went back and forth to the shop until finally Mahindra replaced the fuel injection system. Only since then has it worked without flaw, but it was very frustrating and writing this brings it all back. It is a 3525.


----------



## Farmerguytrying

*don't buy the 85P*

I bought a new M85 P 1 yr ago and it has been a pain. Numerous problems- but gets really hot in the hayfield. Service after the sale really bad. Would recommend shopping for another tractor.


----------



## widowmaker2013

Thanks,this is what I kinda thought I'd hear about it. Since the last thread I've pretty much put the mahindra to the bottom of the "list" . The Massey 4607m has caught my eye and a local dealer has a Kioti px9020c which has also made the list. Any comments?


----------



## monkeyboy

Just wondering; have taken the Branson off your list?


----------



## widowmaker2013

No,still there. They seem like a good machine . Yours still doing ok?


----------



## monkeyboy

Yes. It has been great. no issues with it @ 150 hours. It is stored indoors, which I think helps keep the seat in good shape. I wish I had more lights on it, snow plowing at night it is pretty dark out at 7-9 pm at night. I have looked at light bars to put on the ROPS there seams to be extra wires (plugs) off of hazard lights that I think I can tie into for electricity but I haven't bought one yet. I like the cast iron tranny weight to help with traction and for (ballast)hauling stuff in the bucket. All others in the 25-35 hp range we made of aluminum. Happy shopping let us know what you purchase when you do!!


----------



## widowmaker2013

I've seen the LED lightning for tractors and they are very bright for there size. Also should use less power to run.


----------



## Farmerguytrying

*made a good decision*

this Mahindra is not a good deal for the farmer. great advertising but their tractors have problems and they won't admit that. They sold me a junk tractor for 45k that I have saved a long time for and it doesn't work and they don't care, buyer beware!!!!!


----------



## Farmerguytrying

*dad always said*

JD, KU, Case, MF, FD- the big five and never stray- he passed and I have bad judgment I guess- went with Mahindra and would likely take a loss cause their tractor can't compete at all- weakest tractor i have seen


----------



## saynotobranson

*Branson is junk*

I received my branson with 2.3 hours on it from the dealer purchased new. 

At 5.1 hours the engine was blown and melted from overheating. The dealer said I caused this by blocking the radiator with to much dirt (I was mowing for less than 3 hours). The dealer put in a brand new engine and claimed that it took him over 47 hours (what idiot takes 47 hours to swap a tractor engine?). Got the tractor back with 6.6 hours on it and was back to mowing, 45 min into mowing dead grass that was less than 24" high and the engine was back up at 3/4 toward the redline and overheating again. 

The dealer says I need to clean the radiator and condenser every 45 min to a hour. Are they stupid or kidding? First off that is pretty much impossible under a lot of conditions due to most of us not having a hose placed every 100 feet on our ranches so this is a stupid unrealistic thing to say people must do.


----------



## saynotobranson

*Agreed*



Farmerguytrying said:


> JD, KU, Case, MF, FD- the big five and never stray- he passed and I have bad judgment I guess- went with Mahindra and would likely take a loss cause their tractor can't compete at all- weakest tractor i have seen


100% agree, weakest piece of equipment I have ever used. I will sell mine for 50% of cost right now just to stop the headaches and loss of money.


----------



## Dennis Mock

yep these things are junk, they discontinued my model and now parts are either nonexistent or priced out of this world. just priced a plastic fuel tank the fitting broke off of and it almost 500.00. good luck if anyone gets one.


----------



## Dennis Mock

BUY A TONKA BEFORE BUYING A BRANSON.


----------



## Mechanical advantage

You truly get what you pay for, pains me to say that about my Mahindra 4035 which on paper has all the right specs but in reality electric failures, Welds on bucket and cylinders don't penetrate deep and snap! the tractor wouldn't start with the key even after I took it to the dealer six times for the same problem and paid thousands of dollars ,I'm talking about a dealership there untrained and could not fix my tractor and the network is not big so you stuck with not a lot of options forget about the corporate office that doesn't want to do anything for their customers and drags you from month just to tell you that can't help you. I can't recommend Mahindra because of the continued grief that it gives me.


----------



## LouNY

I have about 340 hours on my Branson 8050, it had some problems early on, couldn't get it to start when cold (close to zero and below). Changed oil and hytran to expensive stuff starts now, the starter was just to weak for the cold. It has brush hogged quite a bit, it does need the screen cleaned frequently. I believe that most of the smaller tractors being so close to the ground have that issue. Mine has done a good job for me at close to $10,000 less then a NH. My biggest gripe is the complete lack of service and parts manuals


----------



## Applefarmer

widowmaker2013 said:


> Okay everyone, I think I have narrowed down the search for a 4wd,loader equipped,cab utility tractor. The choices are the mahindra 85p, New holland T4.75 or the Branson 7845. All dealers are reasonably close and reputable. Any opinions,ideas or warnings? Oh, and no I didn't forget deere, they are just too expensive in this segment.


Don’t buy the new Holland. Have had nothing but problems with it overheating. Just pulled it out from winter, had been cleaned prior to putting to bed. Was hammer mowing orchard and ran it for 4 hours and had to stop as it was almost in the red. They’re coming out tomorrow with their computer reader ($800) and software ($1000) to read the codes on the computer ( don’t let it get wet!). No wonder farmers in the Midwest are putting a bill together to stop tractor manufacturers from making it so sophisticated you can’t fix it your self. (Hubby is a mechanic!)


----------



## Ed Williams

A lot of times the rating of a tractor is directly connected to the service provided by the dealer. Poor or non existing warranty service makes for poor relations and negative responses from both sides. Written contracts outling responsibilities are a requirement in today's world, especially if things go south. Do all your due diligence prior to purchasing a new piece of equipment and make sure you are covered for financial loss if the dealer refuses to honor the written contract. Sorry to see litigation is the backbone of this industry as well. A handshake was all that was required years ago. Not any more.


----------

